# Online application question for UK spouse visa



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Can i just confirm as it looks a bit dodgy.

In online application for UK settlement spouse visa, section FAMILY DETAILS, the title Spouse/Partner - does it mean the applicant's details right? 

Because it requesting for the Passport details, nationality, date of birth and address again, shall i put the applicants (mine) details? And then below to fill in applicant's parents details as well?

I am filling it in for myself and a i am the applicant and as i can understand Sponsor's full details are under separate section. 

Sorry maybe it is obvious, just want to make sure if i am getting it right. 

thanks a lot for any advise!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, that entire section is for the applicant's details, EXCEPT for the address details - That is the address of your sponsor.

I found that referencing the old "paper" visa application was quite helpful for interpreting unclear wording:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/274029/VAF4A.pdf


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Yesterday I applied for 'Fiance / Proposed Civil Partnership Visa' and I put details of my spouse in this section, because it only pop ups when don't choose Single in your marital status. 
I'm quite confident about it, but who knows..


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

You correctly say to check VAF4A *but* VAF4A very clearly says:

Full name of spouse/partner

spouse/partner?s nationality/nationalities

spouse/partner?s date of birth >

full residential address and postal code of where your spouse/partner currently resides


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you all for help! 

I also found the link in this forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...family-details-spouse-partner-part-three.html

this link is very helpful as well


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

So, I think it should be your sponsor/partner detail (not applicant's!), I did the same!
Good luck


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks, Ain! good luck to you as well. 

yeah, logically they have already asked my passport and travel details in the first section, so this section is for my sponsor then. i am just wondering if he is not travelling with me, why they are still asking for his travel details?

and I hope that the they asking for my parents details underneath?..


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Jubilee_Royal said:


> thanks, Ain! good luck to you as well.
> 
> yeah, logically they have already asked my passport and travel details in the first section, so this section is for my sponsor then. i am just wondering if he is not travelling with me, why they are still asking for his travel details?
> 
> and I hope that the they asking for my parents details underneath?..


I know, my sponsor wasn't travelling with me as well, thus I just ticked "No" to relevant question and filled in my sponsor's details.

Look, here how I understand it:
MAIN SECTION IS CALLED "PART 3 > FAMILY DETAILS" right?
This MAIN SECTION has 5 SUB-SECTIONS, e.g. "SPOUSE / PARTNER", "FATHER", "MOTHER', "DEPENDENT CHILDREN" and "NON DEPENDENT CHILDREN". Right? So, following the logic you put your spouse's details in "SPOUSE / PARTNER" SUB-SECTION, father's details in "FATHER" SUB-SECTION and so on  

I did the same 

However, each SUB-SECTION has a bit different set of questions and in SUB-SECTION "SPOUSE / PARTNER" it seems like they are referring to you (not your spouse), and it may confuse you a lot, like confused me )))


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Please note that they will ask your sponsor's details once again somewhere in the end of the application, but don't get confused with that


----------



## Jubilee_Royal (Apr 24, 2015)

wow, such a good explanation!!! thank you so much!!! i ve changed from my details to my sponsor's details, been so confused before, lol


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Jubilee_Royal said:


> wow, such a good explanation!!! thank you so much!!! i ve changed from my details to my sponsor's details, been so confused before, lol


You're welcome!
But as I wrote previously, I applied under Fiance Visa and it was yesterday only, and I am not aware about the outcome (wheather I am right or wrong). However, <snip>


----------



## bfdboy123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't want to add to confusion but I had the same problem when I completed the form and Joppa and the rest advised me that in the section spouse/partner the details of the applicant are entered. I found this weird also but after few of the moderators saying the same thing I took the chance.
Now I'm nervous 
I need Joppa to confirm it one more time tho for me now nothing can be done


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't take our word for it. Check it out yourself and take responsibility for your application.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

You can mention it in your Covering letter by explaining that this section was confusing and you indicated your own details and you can put your spouses details in covering letter in case if yi u were wrong so that Entry Clearance Officer understands it.
Don't worry


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

In fact you were not withholding s by inforation and maybe you were right when put applicant details. 
Just mention everything in covering letter


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Ain said:


> In fact you were not withholding s by inforation and maybe you were right when put applicant details.
> Just mention everything in covering letter


Sorry there was a misspelling in above message, I was going to say the following :
In fact you were not withholding an information (and maybe you were right when put applicant's details). 
Just mention everything in your covering letter. 
Good luck and I hope you'll get what you applied for


----------



## Freetofly (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't know how to answer this question. I'm always thinking these are trick questions.
Husband will be travelling to the USA with me while we wait for the spouse visa. He is a British. citizen. 

Do I put yes? or no?

Will your spouse/partner be travelling with you? 
Yes* 
No


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What it is asking is when you get your visa, will you be arriving in UK on your own or with your husband?


----------



## Freetofly (Jul 10, 2014)

Joppa said:


> What it is asking is when you get your visa, will you be arriving in UK on your own or with your husband?


Ok, he is going to arrive in the UK with me. Should we use the ESTA as answer to question are you travelling with anyone?


----------

